# Track plan info



## Mojoman58 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm a noob here and getting ready to reset up my 1/32 set for my grandson. I've done some landscaping in HO railroading and would like to incorporate some into the car track. When I last had the track setup I used (and still have) the Splan program, and have at least 24 track plans for it. I used the plan for Anderstorp and now have a little more room and am considering a few more. My question is, where on the internet can I find some good images of what these tracks really look like? I'm looking for elevations and other scenery aspects. I've searched and really can't seem to find anything other than drawn out track plans like you would find on a map. I'm considering the following: Anderstorp, Nurburgring, Catalunya, Jarama, Watkins Glen, Hockenheim and Magny-Cours. Any help would be appreciated. 
By the way; this is an awesome web site!
Mike


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*There is some info for you here:*

www.wikipedia.org ?


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Here you will find some kits and information on Nurburgring.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=209870
I can get you those Faller kits, if you like

Kits aside, I think Nurburgring is a good case to model because its layout fits a table narrow/long table giving good access around. What's more, from my experience the configuration is good combination of fast straights and demanding curves.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Lots of real time tracks.


http://www.etracksonline.co.uk/


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I have wanted to...*

I have wanted to build Suzuka in HO but never have...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*And a "classic" slot track*

The long been closed Paramont Ranch track...










Who knows... Maybe I just like tracks with an overpass... lol


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

It would be way cool for a big HO event with tracks designed like real ones all in one place. Something like the Frey in Ferndale. This event has nearly a dozen different tracks for the event but they are just random designs.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*my track*

Here's my over-pass track. I'll get this up one of these days.....:freak:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice...*

I like it!!!:woohoo:

Later


----------

